# Stephen Harper joined ex-spymasters in company investing in Israeli security tech



## Colin Parkinson (16 Apr 2021)

Well that would be most interesting, I wonder how much one makes investing into security technology?

https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/stephen-harper-fadden-israel-awz-cybersecurity-1.5989054

_Former prime minister Stephen Harper is working with former leaders of three major intelligence agencies — the Mossad, the CIA and MI5 — in a Canadian private investment company.

AWZ Ventures invests in Israeli cybersecurity, intelligence and physical security technologies._


----------



## Retired AF Guy (16 Apr 2021)

And so what?


----------



## RangerRay (16 Apr 2021)

Queue the left-wing/anti-Zionist conspiracy theorists...🙄


----------



## CBH99 (17 Apr 2021)

Also queue the eager 'investing rookies' on which stock to take a closer look at & pick up some


----------



## Blackadder1916 (17 Apr 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> _Former prime minister Stephen Harper is working with former leaders of three major intelligence agencies — the Mossad, the CIA and MI5 — in a Canadian private investment company.
> 
> AWZ Ventures invests in Israeli cybersecurity, intelligence and physical security technologies._



To see who he is playing with . . . 
	

			https://www.awzventures.ca/awz-team.html


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2021)

So, we have a private citizen, joining a legal enterprise that has no connection to scandal, illegal activities or otherwise. If I have that right, why is this even a story? It sounds like gossip looking for shenanigans.


----------



## Halifax Tar (17 Apr 2021)

Fishbone Jones said:


> So, we have a private citizen, joining a legal enterprise that has no connection to scandal, illegal activities or otherwise. If I have that right, why is this even a story? It sounds like gossip looking for shenanigans.



Because Stephen Harper is the boogey man


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Apr 2021)

Proof he is part of the evil Zionist Global Cabal funding Mossad Stripper Assassins.


----------



## cavalryman (17 Apr 2021)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Proof he is part of the evil Zionist Global Cabal funding Mossad Stripper Assassins.


Oooh... Stripper Assassins. Sounds like the plot for a risqué caper movie.


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Apr 2021)

cavalryman said:


> Oooh... Stripper Assassins. Sounds like the plot for a risqué caper movie.


Sounds more dangerous the stripper dry-wallers...


----------



## OldSolduer (17 Apr 2021)

cavalryman said:


> Oooh... Stripper Assassins. Sounds like the plot for a risqué caper movie.


I'm in - how and where can I invest?


----------



## dimsum (18 Apr 2021)

cavalryman said:


> Oooh... Stripper Assassins. Sounds like the plot for a risqué caper movie.


I'm not going to check, but I'd be surprised if some...uh...movie already has that.  

Most likely behind the curtain in old-timey video stores.


----------

